# Town Tune Thread!!



## zeus (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm here to post a thread regarding town tunes in which members post their town tunes, and share them with others!

I have just created a town tune based off of the original Luigi's Mansion Theme:

(I prefer using the flats as it sounds better in my opinion)

EEEE_CED_B__zzzz

Capital letters stand for the high notes and lowercase, to the low notes. The underscore indicates a flat, whereas the "z" indicates no sounds (the snoozing frog).

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jun 20, 2013)

My current town tune is Ballad of the Windfish from Link's Awakening 

def__def__edac_d


----------



## Rue (Jun 20, 2013)

My town tune is 'Under the Sea'  {My town is Fugu Village, with a PufferFish flag!}


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine is the Wild World tune when you first get the game.  (Da da da da, da da...da da da da!) Man, I had it written somewhere in a notebook somewhere, but I don't know where I left it.  I'll post it when I can get back on New Leaf and find out my tune!


----------



## zeus (Jun 21, 2013)

Great tunes everyone! I changed mine up a bit before choosing my current one, I do love to mess around with it! I am considering changing it back to an ocarina of time or majora's mask song if I can perfect it.


----------



## Jedo (Jun 21, 2013)

Could someone explain to me what a Z note is? ;-; saw some tunes with this and there doesn't seem to be any Z note on NL


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2013)

See my username. Take a guess


----------



## zeus (Jun 21, 2013)

Jedo said:


> Could someone explain to me what a Z note is? ;-; saw some tunes with this and there doesn't seem to be any Z note on NL



Read my first post. It explains that the Z note is a silent note referring to the "snoozing frog" which is at the bottom.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> See my username. Take a guess



Oath to Order. Nice one


----------



## Jedo (Jun 21, 2013)

zeus said:


> Read my first post. It explains that the Z note is a silent note referring to the "snoozing frog" which is at the bottom.



Thank you!


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the Star Spangled Banner (the part that says "Oh, say can you see, by the dawn's").  My son is in National Guard, and I like to be patriotic


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 21, 2013)

My town tune is the first bit to the Fire Emblem theme.


----------



## Cam (Jun 21, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> My town tune is the first bit to the Fire Emblem theme.



Ooo do you have a link? Searched everywhere for that.

Mine is Game of Thrones


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 21, 2013)

Since I am (was) a musician, I tried to come up with my own theme. It's in a minor key (A minor of course since that's the only minor key you can really possibly use since there are no sharps or flats available). I can't remember exactly what it is, but I dig it. Every time the bell goes off in my town on the hour it sounds so mournful. Yesssssss. I'll post it up later if I get a chance.


----------



## Lyyam (Jun 21, 2013)

My Town Tune is 'Go Away' by 2ne1 haha ^^;; : G-GDG--A-B-A-A-Z


----------



## zeus (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome tunes everyone! Just a slight bump here.


----------



## Colham (Jun 26, 2013)

I originally had Harder, Faster, Stronger by Daft Punk. Then went with the Transformers theme tune, but currently I'm using the Jurassic Park theme.



Cam said:


> Ooo do you have a link? Searched everywhere for that.
> 
> Mine is Game of Thrones



Could you post it? Been looking for one for ages!


----------



## chriss (Jun 26, 2013)

zeus said:


> Awesome tunes everyone! Just a slight bump here.



I've been trying out your Luigi's Mansion tune, really enjoying it so far


----------



## Paint (Jun 26, 2013)

Song of Healing!
B_A_F_B_A_ede___


----------



## Julie (Jun 26, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> My town tune is the first bit to the Fire Emblem theme.



same here!



Cam said:


> Ooo do you have a link? Searched everywhere for that.



It was really easy to figure it out by ear: d___g_b_b___e__


----------



## robinsparkles (Jun 26, 2013)

Since my town is Boeshane I'm trying to perfect my tune to the Doctor Who theme song. Still in progress...


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 26, 2013)

My town tune is random notes at first i tried making it sound like that da na na da na na da na na na naaaa na na na na naaaaa na na na naaaaa..... from zelda... I forgot the name, but now its' just whatever.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jun 27, 2013)

My current town tune is Brave Sword, Braver Soul from Soul Calibur II. My former one was the File Select music from Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg.
Here they are if anyone wants them:

Brave Sword, Braver Soul
deFAD---
C--GA---

Billy Hatcher
C-G-A-e-
FeFG---_


----------



## Janna (Jun 27, 2013)

My town tune is the Pokemon Center theme from the fourth generation Pokemon games. I nabbed it *here*. (=


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 15, 2013)

zeus said:


> I'm here to post a thread regarding town tunes in which members post their town tunes, and share them with others!
> 
> I have just created a town tune based off of the original Luigi's Mansion Theme:
> 
> ...



mines luigis mansion too but it gose like this instead EEEE z CED _ B z b z d z b


----------



## Rorelorelei (Jul 15, 2013)

JunJun said:


> My town tune is random notes at first i tried making it sound like that da na na da na na da na na na naaaa na na na na naaaaa na na na naaaaa..... from zelda... I forgot the name, but now its' just whatever.



Sounds like Song of Storms to me lol. My new town tune is the New Wave Bossanova from Majora's Mask. I can't remember the duration, but the notes are BDBAFBA. I think it's something like B_ DBA_ FBA_


----------



## Ukhsud (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine is the Game of Thrones theme. I got it from this list http://www.qrcrossing.com/melodylist/

Edit: what I REALLY wish I had is the Firefly theme so if anyone finds that please PM me a link.


----------



## Aiylish (Jul 16, 2013)

I have Eponas song from Zelda and my villagers seems to be in love with singing it often. I think it's DBA_ _DBA_DBA_B_A


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 16, 2013)

mine is don't fear the reaper LOL  it doesn't sound good and I need to change it soon.


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm currently using Suteki da ne from Final Fantasy X
I kept humming it all day . n .;


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 16, 2013)

I have the town tune of "Zelda's Lullaby" accompanied by the town flag which is the Triforce! c:


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 16, 2013)

my one is the winning tune in FF7...

what is the difference btw a Z note and a _ note?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2013)

My town tune is: GDBDADBDCDBDADBG.

This tune is the credits theme from Pokemon Emerald, Saphire, and Ruby.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 16, 2013)

Currently using the default Wild World Tune, for some reason I've grown to attach to it :x


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2013)

kindaichi83 said:


> what is the difference btw a Z note and a _ note?


The z note makes the note completely silent while the - note makes the previous note last longer, depending on how many - notes you place.

My town tune at the moment is the main theme song from FFXIII


----------



## SMT1216 (Jul 18, 2013)

You guys gotta bring it back a bit!

Try this one out for size:

gefg-af-
ecde-gd-


----------



## davroslek (Mar 7, 2015)

My town tune in the beginning bit of the boss theme from Ni no Kuni. : )


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 7, 2015)

In every town I've ever made, I use the same Town Tune: "Come As You Are" by Nirvana.

*a a b c _ f c f c c b a G a a z*


----------



## Leela (Mar 7, 2015)

I love trying out all these town tunes!

My past and present town tunes:

*Hellfire* (from The Hunchback of Notre Dame) (current town tune)
c e d _ b d c _ a c b g b a _ _

*Let it Go* (more specifically, the line 'I am one with the wind and sky')
C A A _ A A A _ B _ C _ D C _ _

*I have no idea what this song is*
g G d c C d B d g G d c C d b d


----------



## majnin (Mar 7, 2015)

Since I play classical guitar, I took the first line from my favourite song to play called Ragatelle and made that my town tune.

It goes: G B G _ D A _ B E _ D B G _ _ _ 

It's a really pretty generic town tune if you're looking for one.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

EFG_C_B_AGAGG_G_  Song from Portal!

E is light green

F and G are yellow

A slightly orange yellow

B is slightly more orange than A

C is orange


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's mine. As close to Fall Out Boys, Young Volcanoes as I could manage without sharps/flats.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 7, 2015)

Legend of Zelda Forest Song. LoZ music seems to fit with AC nicely.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine is the beginning of the chorus to Fancy by Iggy Azalea... the "i'm so fancy, you already know" part


----------

